# looking for a good vacuum line in the intake manifold v.seafoam



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my options are the one on the left, or the one on the right....my first choice was the left side, but i wanna make sure that this line is good to pour some seafoam into  its the 1.6 GA.....










the line im looking to use is the one that runs up against the firewall. good choice?


and since im new, ill post a pic of my shit 










thanks


----------



## sts25 (Aug 19, 2004)

sea foam is pretty good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!! i use the vaccum line that goes to the brake booster, it slurps it in quite well.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

sts25 said:


> sea foam is pretty good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!! i use the vaccum line that goes to the brake booster, it slurps it in quite well.


which line is that .....i know my shit, but not that well, once i find the right hose, i can take it from there


----------

